# Looking for farmstead near Gainesville, FL



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

If anyone knows of something within 30-40 minutes of downtown Gainesville, FL I sure would like to hear of it. We have chickens, goats and horses right now so need perimeter fencing and paddocks/ cross fenced for pasture preferred. Really need something that's at least a 4/2. Also, the less neighbors the better... the bane of my existence are neighbors-- I'm kind of the hermit type I have my kids, my animals and my games and I married the only other human I really enjoy interacting with. When I feel like being social I borrow his friends .

Anyway, open to owner financing, really we'd prefer it but we can get a VA loan too. Looking for a good deal, really the facilities for the animals really are more important than the house. As long as it's a 'real' house (not one with a VIN) anything wrong can be fixed, right? (Not bashing trailers btw... my favorite house I have ever owned was a trailer but I am tired of the depreciation factor and having to rein in the renovating)

If property is in Alachua county we really are only interested in something that is outside of city limits, the millage rates in town/city in that county are outrageous. Anything that is already set up for income like a stable or a kennel is a plus. Looking to keep it under 300k since the market is slow and there are some real deals out there.

Thanks for any lead or idea where to look!


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

I lived in Newberry a few years ago and really liked it there. Some beautiful properties out in the country there and fairly reasonably priced. surely within your budget. Try heading west towards old town or north of there and Newberry and I'm sure you'll find what your looking for.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Archer is really nice and very full of "homestead" type people and places. I have family out there.

I do know someone who recently moved into town from their acreage, but I don't know if they sold it already or were renting it or moved back out there. I sent them a message to find out for you. They had goats, horses and cows I believe, and a large(to me) house. No real close nieghbors that I recall, I think mostly more farms/pasture around them? 

Anyway, if they answer I'll let you know! But Newberry is said to be nice, Archer is really nice. There's also Hawthorne and Starke, both fairly rural towns, starke is getting pretty big now.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

We used to live in Fort White when we lived down here for work 2 years ago. We love all the parks around here, going to the springs for a picnic and an icy swim! Right now I like to spend time hanging out at Dudley farms, it's so beautiful and besides not having AC, is just about what I want in a little farmstead. I love the separate kitchen house and it makes me want to learn how to operate and cook on an old wood stove and oven like they have there.

Anyway, yeah the search goes on and any leads are appreciated! We've discovered a few nice places in the northern edge of Marion county and boy we'd love to find a deal in bradford county but well... no one seems to be selling up there! We have found some interesting properties and I am getting excited. :banana:


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Bumping this up, just to see if anyone has heard of anything. We are looking for a farm or rural property within 30 minutes of Gainesville, preferably _not_ in Alachua county (they have an interesting idea about how much one should pay in property taxes every year!)

I have 7 horses and an increasing goat herd, chickens, three dogs and children. We like to grow a garden every year and like neighbors that are neither seen nor heard,  .

We'd be open to owner financing, we qualify for a VA loan, husband makes good money, he's a programmer working in the medical industry. Honestly as long as the house has enough rooms for us I am more interested in the condition and type of fencing and outbuildings than how the house looks. Prefer unimproved house that I can update or change myself than pay extra for someone else's version of what sells.

Do you know of anyplace, maybe you have the place? Thanks!


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

try this site. you can search by acreage, land uses, homes, etc. It is how I found my place.

http://www.landwatch.com/Florida_land_for_sale


----------

